# Radio von Premiere aufnehmen und Tracks mit EPG Informationen versehen



## flukas (11. August 2007)

Guten Abend,

Weiß jemand wie ich das aufgenommene Radio von Premiere in einzelne Audiofiles(jeder Song einzeln) splitten und mit den mitgesendeten EPG-Infromationen automatisch benennen. Ich schaue Premiere auf dem PC mit der TechniSat Skystar HD. Gibt es da ein Tool, das das macht?

Um das Radio aufzunehmen und dann die Datei zu Teilen gibt es Software, aber die automatische Benennung fehlt mir. 
Leider kann ich nicht Webradio aufnehmen, da bei mir Zuhause keine schnellere Leitung, als das 56k-Modem zur Verfügung steht.

mfg
Lukas


----------

